# How to lower ping



## reddevil6

hey all i would like to know if there is a programs or some editing to something to lower my gaming ping mainly COD4.


----------



## brian

the only one is get a different internet connection. and only post once


----------



## meanman

There is no program to lower your ping all you can do is get the best internet you can and play on game servers that are close to were you live.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Your probably joining US and UK servers, if you can't find any Australia servers, look here.


http://www.gametracker.com/search/cod4/AU/?sort=rank&order=asc



And if your ping is still high, it may be your Internet Speeds, or your on a Wifi connection, or you or someone else on the network is doing something to cause the connection to be slow. *Downloading/Uploading*


----------



## Ambushed

Ring up your ISP and ask to turn of interleaving


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

In CoD4, there are also several things you can do with the console to improve your ping such as increasing packets and reducing duplicated packets (as long as your connection is good enough in the first place)...

see here


----------



## alexyu

Using Bittorent raises your ping.
Make sure it's closed.


----------



## Cleric7x9

one post in one sections is sufficient


----------



## Ambushed

alexyu said:


> Using Bittorent raises your ping.
> Make sure it's closed.



I think that would be obvious, how would you know that he is using a bit-torrent program. 

I don't know about cod4, but in games such as half-life and counter-strike you can alter your rates to lower your latency.

The thing I most recommend you to do is ring your ISP up and turn interleaving off, this will decrease your ping by alot.


----------



## mikesrex

I would like to know as well.  I play Counter Strike: Source and my ping is ok most of the time.  But sometimes (I'm not downloading anything at these times) it goes from 40-50 to around 400-500.


----------

